

US Army warns of Twitter dangers - ridertech
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=081025182242.js2g2op8&show_article=1

======
axod
Really. This should be on the onion.

"Terrorists known to wear clothes to aid with their terrorism - Clothes are
known to keep terrorists warm, helping them to kill innocent civilians. We
should think very carefully about banning clothes all together"

While we're at it, on a recent flight to the US I was asked "Where are you
staying. You need to provide an address etc" (Security reasons apparently - I
guess terrorists slip up there and reply "Oh I won't actually be landing...
oops!"). I didn't have a clue of the address, I only know how to drive there.
The guy checking me in just said "Ah don't worry, I'll put 'holiday inn, SFO'.

Either security like that is important, or it's not. If it's not, get rid of
it!

~~~
wheels
I once wrote "Dad's house" in there and this was enough to get me searched. I
didn't know the address off the top of my head. What I've found even funnier
there is that I have US citizenship and still have to fill that out -- like,
what are they going to do, not let me back in if I don't know where I'm
staying?

~~~
axod
Terrorists are beyond being able to look up a valid address on the internet.
It's way too difficult for them. Once they work out how to do that, we're all
in big trouble.

Just like at the moment, they haven't been able to figure out how to separate
a large bottle of explosive liquid, and put it in lots of little bottles which
are then allowed through security.

------
randrews
"Twitter has also become a social activism tool for socialists, human rights
groups, communists, vegetarians, anarchists, religious communities, atheists,
political enthusiasts, hacktivists and others to communicate with each other
and to send messages to broader audiences"

Vegetarians?

 _Vegetarians?!_ Seriously?

~~~
tdavis
You'd be surprised by the breadth of social classifications which scare the US
Army. We still use "Fag" as a generalized insult. TIME WARP, BABY!

~~~
niels_olson
yeah, I have to admit, I grew up in Kansas and went straight into the military
after high school. It has taken a long time to recognize and undo the damaged
values they instill you with.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
All that duty, honor, country stuff?

Keep working at recognizing the damage. They say admitting you have a problem
is the first step.

~~~
tdavis
_Do you love your Guns? Yeah! God? Yeah! The Government? Fuck Yeah!_

------
nir
When they were using technologies like PGP there was reason for concern. When
they start using stuff like Twitter I think it's great news for all of us non-
terrorists.

~~~
yters
I can has bom! lolz!1!

Dudez, watch out for copperz!! they b readin ur twitter!

~~~
yters
I r serious hacker, this b serious thread.

------
niels_olson
Better link: the Wired story, which actually provides a link to the FAS
report: <http://blog.wired.com/defense/2008/10/terrorist-cell.html>.

~~~
jackowayed
UPDATE: Found the site. I feel stupid now. Here's the full text though:
<http://www.fas.org/irp/eprint/mobile.pdf>

OLD:

I found that, but I still can't find the full text of the report. It looks
like all they have is a link to FAS's main site, so I'm currently digging
through their site. If anyone has the link to the report, they'd be much
appreciated.

------
sdurkin
I'm more interested in microblogging as a battlefield awareness tool. Anyone
know if someone's working on it?

------
time_management
I worry more about Facebook status updates:

Osama bin Laden's next attack will kill over 9000.

Kefka Palazzo wonders what to do with these 3 statues Sarah Palin gave him.

Kurt Godel just read the U.S. Constitution <ContradictionException @
#x1f3b7908>

Ken Lay is tired of living in his girlfriend's basement. Faking your own death
fucking sucks, man.

Eric Cartman is going home.

